# If I purchase Wyndham from resale, will I get RCI membership for f[r]ee every year?



## edward1106 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

If I purchase Wyndham from resale, will I get RCI membership for fee every year?


I am Worldmark member. If you purchase worldmark from resale you will not get free RCI membership every year. 

I am interested to purchase Wyndham membership from resale, so I want to know if it come with free RCI membership every year?

Thank you,

Edward


----------



## markb53 (Feb 13, 2016)

The short answer is:
Yes you will.


----------



## edward1106 (Feb 13, 2016)

As I know, Wyndham has two programs,

1. Club Wyndham plus
2. Club Wyndham access

If I would like to purchase membership from resale, both of programs come with free RCI annual membership?

Thank you


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 14, 2016)

Wyndham has 4 programs:
Club Wyndham Select 
Club Wyndham Access
Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve
Club Wyndham Margaritaville

All of these are considered part of Club Wyndham Plus.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2016)

I own 8 weeks with Wyndham - no free RCI Acct.  So I think you need to clarify that this applies to points.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 14, 2016)

edward1106 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If I purchase Wyndham from resale, will I get RCI membership for fee every year?
> 
> ...


To be clear, you won't get free RCI.  You would be paying for it as part of your club fee.  And to Denise's point, club Wyndham plus contracts only.  For weeks contracts, you would have to sign up and pay on your own.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 14, 2016)

If you own Club Wyndham Plus points or Club Wyndham Access points, there's two parts to your monthly fee: maintenance fees to take care of the resort and pay taxes, and the Wyndham program fee which provides the management of the points + RCI which lets us trade into all the other member resorts. Mine is paid monthly by debiting my bank account and that's set up in the financial section of the MyClubWyndham members website.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 14, 2016)

Cheryl20772 said:


> If you own Club Wyndham Plus points or Club Wyndham Access points, there's two parts to your monthly fee: maintenance fees to take care of the resort and pay taxes, and the Wyndham program fee which provides the management of the points + RCI which lets us trade into all the other member resorts. Mine is paid monthly by debiting my bank account and that's set up in the financial section of the MyClubWyndham members website.



Club Wyndham Access points are part of Club Wyndham Plus.  I think many people actually mean "Club Wyndham Select" when they say "Club Wyndham Plus".  I guess the alternative way would have been:



Cheryl20772 said:


> If you own *Club Wyndham Select*, Club Wyndham Access, *Presidential Reserve, or Margaritaville points*, there's two parts to your monthly fee: maintenance fees to take care of the resort and pay taxes, and the Wyndham program fee which provides the management of the points + RCI which lets us trade into all the other member resorts. Mine is paid monthly by debiting my bank account and that's set up in the financial section of the MyClubWyndham members website.



Ty1on, I already hear you typing a response...


----------



## edward1106 (Feb 16, 2016)

*"Help" Will I get an RCI account#, if I purchase Wyndham membership from Resale?*

"Help" Will I get an RCI account#, if I purchase Wyndham membership from Resale and* able to deposit Worldmark points into this RCI account*?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 16, 2016)

edward1106 said:


> "Help" Will I get an RCI account#, if I purchase Wyndham membership from Resale and* able to deposit Worldmark points into this RCI account*?



Yes, as long as you pay for the RCI account.


----------



## edward1106 (Feb 16, 2016)

People told me my Wyndham maintenance fee already include the RCI fee. Am I correct?


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 16, 2016)

edward1106 said:


> "Help" Will I get an RCI account#, if I purchase Wyndham membership from Resale and* able to deposit Worldmark points into this RCI account*?



No.  Wyndham and Worldmark are 2 completely separate systems.  The only connection is that Wyndham manages Worldmark.   You cannot use the points from one in the other.  
You will pay for RCI one way or the other.  Either yourself with Worldmark, or via your fees with Wyndham.  There is no free lunch.  If you want the Wyndham timeshares, then buy Wyndham for that purchase.  If you are purchasing purely to get a 'free' RCI account, then you should rethink.   The maintenance fees etc associated with Wyndham will cost you WAY more than joining RCI via WM.  

Sue


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 16, 2016)

Wyndham points memberships come with an RCI account that you can deposit other timeshares into.  Unfortunately Worldmark points are not one that can be deposited into the free Wyndham account.


----------



## edward1106 (Feb 16, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Wyndham points memberships come with an RCI account that you can deposit other timeshares into.  Unfortunately Worldmark points are not one that can be deposited into the free Wyndham account.



Why can other timeshares can deposit to RCI account(from Wyndham membership), but Worldmark timeshare can't deposit it into RCI account?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2016)

edward1106 said:


> Why can other timeshares can deposit to RCI account(from Wyndham membership), but Worldmark timeshare can't deposit it into RCI account?



You sound like my kid

Why daddy, why

The answer is because Wyndham made it that way


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2016)

sue1947 said:


> No.  Wyndham and Worldmark are 2 completely separate systems.  The only connection is that Wyndham manages Worldmark.   You cannot use the points from one in the other.
> You will pay for RCI one way or the other.  Either yourself with Worldmark, or via your fees with Wyndham.  There is no free lunch.  If you want the Wyndham timeshares, then buy Wyndham for that purchase.  If you are purchasing purely to get a 'free' RCI account, then you should rethink.   The maintenance fees etc associated with Wyndham will cost you WAY more than joining RCI via WM.
> 
> Sue




Sue

this is confusing

Club Wyndham and Worldmark the Club have the same relationship with Wyndham

Wyndham is the developer and manager for both clubs. 

The way you stated it makes it seem as if Wyndham (the corporation) and Club Wyndham are the same 
They are not


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 17, 2016)

CruiseGuy said:


> Ty1on, I already hear you typing a response...



LOL I interchange the terms as often as anyone!


----------



## LLW (Feb 18, 2016)

edward1106 said:


> I am Worldmark member. If you purchase worldmark from resale you will not get free RCI membership every year.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Edward



This is not true. If you buy WM from Wyndham, you would pay a monthly TravelShare fee on top of the regular WM maintenance fee. They pay the RCI fee for you out of the TS fee. The monthly TS fee is much larger than the RCI fee. You would be enrolled in the RCI Points program. The RCI program for you is thus not free. That is only a half-truth that the sales people tell you.

If you buy WM resale, you may enroll yourself in the RCI Weeks program (RCI will not refuse your money), and pay an annual RCI membership fee. You may deposit your WM points in this RCI Weeks account of yours, and make full use of the RCI Weeks program. You will be able to access RCI via a menu tab (portal) from the WM web site from your WM account. You only need to pay the regular WM MF, not the monthly TS fee which is extra.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 18, 2016)

LLW said:


> This is not true. If you buy WM from Wyndham, you would pay a monthly TravelShare fee on top of the regular WM maintenance fee. They pay the RCI fee for you out of the TS fee. The monthly TS fee is much larger than the RCI fee. You would be enrolled in the RCI Points program. The RCI program for you is thus not free. That is only a half-truth that the sales people tell you.
> 
> If you buy WM resale, you may enroll yourself in the RCI Weeks program (RCI will not refuse your money), and pay an annual RCI membership fee. You may deposit your WM points in this RCI Weeks account of yours, and make full use of the RCI Weeks program. You will be able to access RCI via a menu tab (portal) from the WM web site from your WM account. You only need to pay the regular WM MF, not the monthly TS fee which is extra.



Why is it that the most knowledgeable Worldmark owners post the most confusing stuff

LLW  what edward1106 said is true

If you purchase worldmark from resale you will not get free RCI membership every year.


what you said is also true  Travel share comes with an included RCI account, but that didnt address  credits bought on the secondary market which was the point of edward1106's comment


----------



## LLW (Feb 18, 2016)

edward1106 said:
			
		

> I am Worldmark member. If you purchase worldmark from resale you will not get free RCI membership every year.
> 
> I am interested to purchase Wyndham membership from resale, so I want to know if it come with free RCI membership every year?






LLW said:


> This is not true. If you buy WM from Wyndham, you would pay a monthly TravelShare fee on top of the regular WM maintenance fee. They pay the RCI fee for you out of the TS fee. The monthly TS fee is much larger than the RCI fee. You would be enrolled in the RCI Points program. The RCI program for you is thus not free. That is only a half-truth that the sales people tell you.
> 
> If you buy WM resale, you may enroll yourself in the RCI Weeks program (RCI will not refuse your money), and pay an annual RCI membership fee. You may deposit your WM points in this RCI Weeks account of yours, and make full use of the RCI Weeks program. You will be able to access RCI via a menu tab (portal) from the WM web site from your WM account. You only need to pay the regular WM MF, not the monthly TS fee which is extra.





ronparise said:


> LLW  what edward1106 said is true
> 
> If you purchase worldmark from resale you will not get free RCI membership every year.
> 
> ...



The point is:

The "free RCI account" is not free. The RCI fee is included in the TS fee. There is no FREE RCI account, whether you bought from Wyndham or resale.

As to whether you should pay $3 per credit to Wyndham, or 30 cents per credit to resale, thus paying $30,000 for a 10,000 credit account instead of $3,000 (paying $27,000 more), in order to save a $89 annual RCI fee, that is a different question.

Edward posted a statement on WM and I was only addressing that statement on WM, in my post. Oh, and the fact that Edward was so gracious in saying "thank you."  So I wanted to help him.


----------

